# What not to do...



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Same0RklLIc&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.carolinabeachtoday.com%2F&feature=player_embedded

I wasn't there to see this. But this video really makes me laugh. Anybody there?

[Please feel free to remove if this isn't appropriate.]


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I love that!!!! Young dumb and full of....... stupidity....lol


----------



## phoenixshard (Apr 9, 2009)

That's good stuff. LOL


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA man, thats gonna be tough to explain to mommy and daddy...


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

L O L they should open the door at the let the water out!!!

how about get the heck away from it before it rolls on you and call a darn tow truck!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Take two parts alcohol and add one part stupid along with a dash of rising tide and BAM! Perfect recipe for a FLOATING JEEP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is it floats for a short while. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

"Trail Rated" ........but not so hot under water.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

"Open the door and let the water out." When will they ever learn? It's "Open the door and let the air in."


----------



## alienamngus (Jun 11, 2009)

Maybe its one of those contests............last one still touching the vehicle gets to keep it?


----------

